# Folding a fitted sheet!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z5k9nWcuFc[/ame]


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

thank you for posting that! I've never spent the time to look it up but always knew that there had to be a good way to do it. I always struggle with them and can't wait to try it out next time I fold sheets


----------



## Old Swampgirl (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks! I've been wrestling with those critters for years. This will take up so much less room in the locker.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

My Mom could fold em so well you had to unfold to find out which was which !!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

My mother taught me how to fold fitted sheets way back when they were first produced--------maybe 50-55 years ago.
Always surprises me when some people are "surprised" to see them properly folded when it's something I've done my whole life.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I let (make) DH fold the fitted sheets.
He is amazing!
He was the youngest of 11 and that was his job as a kid. Had to make ALL those sheets go into one linen closet.


----------



## NorCalChicks (Dec 7, 2007)

You mean you're supposed to fold fitted sheets? :gaptooth:

Seriously though - that's a great video!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Well heck
it beats rolling them up on my arms like spaghetti on a fork, which is what I do now lol


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If you want to see something really funny, it was Roger's expression the first time he encountered a fitted sheet and intended to fold it! Priceless!

I showed him this video and saved him a lot of swearing!

Sweetheart that he is, he helps me fold sheets now that arthritis has claimed my arms and shoulders!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

There are two things that I've realized that I just can't do and I think I've made peace with it:

1. Whistle
2. Fold fitted sheets


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Good instructions. I use the 2x corner method, put together two corners, then the other two corners and fold the second pair into the first. But, you gotta fold down the ornery edge, like she showed you. The ornery edge has to be hidden or the sheet won't look nice. I learned to fold fitted sheets by watching my mother when I was a little girl. It took two of us little girls to fold the flat sheets, though.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

I am *almost* tempted to run downstairs and refold my lumpy sheets right now.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My mother taught me how to do my own laundry and fold fitted sheet corners like a flattened out shirt box and secure the flat corners with safety pins before folding the fitted sheet like the matching flat sheet so I wouldn't shack up too fast just to avoid doing the laundry


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

Watching that is like watching a good magic trick "how in the heck did that work"
I am going to unscramble one of mine to try!!

Thanks for posting this..


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

It works , It works !! 
Martha Stewart would be proud !!


----------



## mousebandit (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you for posting this!! How awesome!


----------



## Shawn (Apr 2, 2008)

OK, not I am going to try this... I was looking for a link on cleaning hardwater on the shower tiles and DW and I got hooked on watching Martha Stewart links on U-Tube. The best was Snoop Dogg and Martha making mashed potatoes.


----------

